# Lowrance Elite 3x



## Marcello88 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hey Jungs - da ich mir vor kurzem ein Boot gekauft habe bin ich erstmal auf der Suche nach einem günstigen aber trotzdem qualititav Gutem Echo . Ich könnte das 3x für 99€ bekommen.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ist es zu empfehlen ? 
Vorab ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit einem echolot !


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Hast Du einmal überlegt, dass ein 3´Echolotbild, dass Dir Einzelheiten der Unterwasserwelt offenbaren soll, halb so groß ist wie Dein Handy Bildschirm?
Für 99 Euro bekommst Du bereits ein Smartphone mit 4,5´Zoll großem TFT. Das Geld wäre dort besser investiert.


----------



## iltis05 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Das würde mich auch interressieren.
Ich will mir ein günstiges Echolot holen um es aufs Belly Boot zu schnallen.
Da würde sich das Lowrance 3x anbieten, tiefe,bodenbeschaffenheit und strukturen sind für mich am wichtigsten und das Gewicht.
Deshalb geb ich bestimmt keine 500-600€aus.
Wenn uns jemand helfen würde wäre es nett.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Marcello88 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Ich möchte ein echolot und kein Smartphone !
Aber danke für den Tipp 

So jetzt mal Spaß beiseite - ich weiß schon wie groß das Display ist. Hatte es ja in der Hand. Ich wollte nur Informationen über die Funktionen des Echos bzw Erfahrungen.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Falls du nur die Tiefe benötigst ist das Ok.
Aufgrund der geringen Leistung und des kleinen Bildschirm inclusive. Auflösung wirst du nicht das sehen was größere stärkere bieten. Das 4 x wäre für mich das kleinste was i c h nutzen würde. Auch hier bist du noch an der unteren Grenze. Neulich hatten wir einen Vergleich (4 Std) zwischen einem billigen und einem 500€ Gerät. Das billige hat nur die Tiefe und Wassertemperatur richtig angezeigt. Der Rest war Müll. Man dachte o Gott ist der Untergrund uneben und es gibt viele Fische. Nö alles Falschanzeigen. Das 500€ Gerät hat selbst Pflanzen angezeigt.


----------



## Marcello88 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Danke . Da wir mein Kumpel und ich uns vor kurzem ein Boot gekauft haben , dazu noch einen Motor und Stühle muss erstmal so ein "kleines/billiges" reichen 

Später kann man ja immer noch aufrüsten. Das man dieses mit einem 400-500€ teurem Gerät nicht vergleichen kann ist mir auch bewusst. Mir geht es ja auch nur um tiefe-Strukturen-Temperatur etc. 

Meinst nicht das man damit auch Fische finden kann ?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Klar geht das. Wenn du mit dem Echo markante Stellen findest, kannst du feststellen ob dort Fische sind. Auf das Wissen kannst du aufbauen. Auch wenn das 3er dir vorgaukelt, das da unten Fische sind .... meistens sind da keine und das raubt dir wertvolle Angelzeit und nerven.

Guckst du hier... rechts Fisch, links alles glatt und nix Fisch.


----------



## Jan32 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Welche Batterie verwendet ihr für ein Elite 3x ?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Irgend eine wartungsfreie Gel 9A 12V Batterie kostet so um die 15€


----------



## iltis05 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

So ich hab meins bestellt, beim Bauhaus für 107 €.Sollte fürs Belly boot reichen, soll nur für tiefe struktur und bodenbeschaffenheit sein.
Gruss
Iltis


----------



## Marcello88 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 3x*

Könnt ihr denn ein anderes dieser Preisklasse empfehlen ?


----------

